# premiere6 - einzelbilder zu film umwandeln?



## stuarrdo (25. Dezember 2003)

hay !

Ich habe eine Scene in 3d studio max in Einzelbilder  (targa) rausgerendert. Dadurch, soweit ich weiss, werden die Bilder nicht komprimiert und keine Bildinformationen gehen verloren. Jetzt habe ich rund 500 Bilder. Wie kann ich die in Premierewieder zu einem Film zusammenbringen ? 


Bitte um Hilfe, daich nicht weiter kommen  
greetz &frohe weihnachten!


----------



## Bypass41 (25. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

das Thema hatten wir heute schon mal. Geh' bitte mal suchen, hier oder im Videoschnitt-Forum.


----------



## stuarrdo (25. Dezember 2003)

welchen Suchbegriff müsst ich denn dann bitte eingeben ?


----------



## Bypass41 (25. Dezember 2003)

Schau mal *hier*.


----------



## Peffken (8. Januar 2004)

Wenn die TARGAs fortlaufend (...0001;....0002;....0003;usw.) nummeriert
sind: 
 Im Import Dialogfenster von Premiere erstes Bild auswählen und unten ein Häckchen bei "nummerierte Standbilder" machen.


----------



## pfandfrei (9. Dezember 2004)

*Premiere:Option "nummerierte Standbilder" nicht mehr verfügbar!*

Vor kurzem ist die Option "nummerierte Standbilder" beim Import verschwunden. Kann mir einer sagen woran es liegt. Ich habe schon im Handbuch nach der Lösung gesucht, leider ohne Erfolg.


----------

